# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  فساد رياضى قصر الكاردينال مثال

## ABUBAKER

*حملت الصحف فى اليومين السابقين بان مواد بناء نادى الهلال للتربية البدنية بامدرمان قد رحلت الى جهة غير معلومة وفى صحف صباح اليوم وفى تصريح لرئيس الهلال وفى جريدة قوون بان الفول فولى فى المانشيت الرئيسى مما اصابنى بالذهول من هذا الامر هل الهلال اصبح الكاردينال لان من المعلوم بان الهلال للتربية الرياضية نادى رياضى مشمول بقانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة للعام 2008م لذلك لابد لنا من الادلاء بما نراه من شبهة فساد يستوجب النظر اليه وتدخل المفوضية للبت فى الامر حتى لا تصبح الاندية الرياضية جزء من منظومة فساد علنى وموثق بالادلة :-
ولكى لا نطلق الاحكام قبل توضيح القضية لابد من استصحاب القوانين المنظمة لهيئات الشباب والرياضة وتحت هذه الجزئية المشار اليه :-
الإفضاء بالمصلحة .
18ـ إذا كان لرئيس أو أي من ضباط أو أعضاء مجالس إدارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة مصلحة شخصية له أو لأحد أفراد أسرته أو للهيئة التي يمثلها في أي موضوع مطروح أمام المجلس فيجب عليه أن يفضي بتلك المصلحة ومداها قبل التداول حولها وألا يحضر التداول حول موضوع تلك المصلحة وألا يؤثر في اتخاذ القرار . الفصل السابع الامتيازات والإعفاءات الامتيازات .
26ـ (1) تتمتع هيئات الشباب والرياضة بالامتيازات الآتية وهى
: (أ‌) عدم تملك أموالها المنقولة أو العقارية بالتقادم ,
(ب‌) عدم الحجز على ممتلكاتها لاستيفاء الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة للخزانة العامة قبل أن يتم إخطار الوزير أو السلطة الولائية المختصة حسب ما يكون الحال قبل فترة كافية ,
(ج) أن يمنح أعضاؤها تخفيضات في فئات السفر لتحقيق أي من أغراضها في حالة استخدام أي من وسائل النقل بالاتفاق مع وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني والتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة ,
(د) أن تمنح الفئة التفضيلية في مجال الاتصالات ,
(هـ) أن يمنح الأشخاص والوفود الرسمية والفرق القومية المشاركة في بعثات رسمية جوازات خاصة ,
(و) أن تخصص لها ساحات وملاعب في أي خطة إسكانية ,
(ز‌) أي امتيازات أخرى تحددها السلطات المختصة
. (2) تحدد اللوائح الضوابط التي تكفل ضمان سلامة منح الامتيازات المنصوص عليها في البند(1) وحسن استغلالها.
الإعفاءات .
27ـ (1) تعفى هيئات الشباب والرياضة في إطار السياسات المالية العامة للدولة من الآتي :
(أ‌) رسوم العقارات المستحقة للخزانة العامة ,
(ب) الرسوم الجمركية المستحقة على الأدوات والمعدات والأجهزة الشبابية والرياضية المستوردة
, (ج‌) الضرائب ,
(د) قيمة استهلاك الكهرباء والمياه ورسوم التأشيرة والمغادرة ورسوم الخدمة الوطنية , بالاتفاق مع وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني والتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة ,
(2) بالإضافة إلى الإعفاءات المنصوص عليها في البند (1) يجوز لهيئات الشباب والرياضة أن تتمتع بأي إعفاءات أخرى حسبما تقرره السلطات المختصة .
(3) تحدد اللوائح الضوابط التي تكفل ضمان سلامة منح الإعفاءات المنصوص عليها في البندين (1) و(2) وحسن استغلالها .
هنا القانون واضح فى تنظيم الاشياء وناتى الى ان المواد التى تم تداولها هل هى مال عام او خاص ولكى تستبين الامور للكل معلوم بان مالية الهيئات الرياضية حسب القانون تتكون من الهبات والدعم والتبرعات والاستدانة من الغير وعليه متى ما تم استلام تلكم الاموال بواسطة الهيئة الرياضية اصبح ضمن املاك الهيئة والنادى وتنتفى الصفة الشخصية للمتبرع او الدائن ويتم التصرف وفقا للوائح والقوانين وفى حالة مواد البناء لنادى الهلال انتفت ملكية الكاردينال لتلكم المواد واصبحت ملكا لنادى الهلال مع الوضع فى الاعتبار بان تلكم المواد قد تم اعفائها اعفاء تام من الجمارك والرسوم بموجب قانون الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية مما يستوجب تدخل المفوضية للتحقيق فى هذا الفساد الظاهر والمعلن عليه فى الصحف حتى لا نفقد انديتنا بدخول من يريد ان يغتنى بها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فساد خطير بجب ان يجد المساءلة والمحاسبة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الله يهون وينصلح حال البلد
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*كل مرة يطلعوا لينا بموضوع يشغل الساحة عن المهم والاهم 
         الله يكفينا شرهم ويشغلهم بسيخهم وحديدهم
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*حملت الصحف فى اليومين السابقين بان مواد بناء نادى الهلال للتربية البدنية بامدرمان قد رحلت الى جهة غير معلومة وفى صحف صباح اليوم وفى تصريح لرئيس الهلال وفى جريدة قوون بان الفول فولى فى المانشيت الرئيسى مما اصابنى بالذهول من هذا الامر هل الهلال اصبح الكاردينال لان من المعلوم بان الهلال للتربية الرياضية نادى رياضى مشمول بقانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة للعام 2008م لذلك لابد لنا من الادلاء بما نراه من شبهة فساد يستوجب النظر اليه وتدخل المفوضية للبت فى الامر حتى لا تصبح الاندية الرياضية جزء من منظومة فساد علنى وموثق بالادلة :-
ولكى لا نطلق الاحكام قبل توضيح القضية لابد من استصحاب القوانين المنظمة لهيئات الشباب والرياضة وتحت هذه الجزئية المشار اليه :-
الإفضاء بالمصلحة .
18ـ إذا كان لرئيس أو أي من ضباط أو أعضاء مجالس إدارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة مصلحة شخصية له أو لأحد أفراد أسرته أو للهيئة التي يمثلها في أي موضوع مطروح أمام المجلس فيجب عليه أن يفضي بتلك المصلحة ومداها قبل التداول حولها وألا يحضر التداول حول موضوع تلك المصلحة وألا يؤثر في اتخاذ القرار . الفصل السابع الامتيازات والإعفاءات الامتيازات .
26ـ (1) تتمتع هيئات الشباب والرياضة بالامتيازات الآتية وهى
: (أ‌) عدم تملك أموالها المنقولة أو العقارية بالتقادم ,
(ب‌) عدم الحجز على ممتلكاتها لاستيفاء الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة للخزانة العامة قبل أن يتم إخطار الوزير أو السلطة الولائية المختصة حسب ما يكون الحال قبل فترة كافية ,
(ج) أن يمنح أعضاؤها تخفيضات في فئات السفر لتحقيق أي من أغراضها في حالة استخدام أي من وسائل النقل بالاتفاق مع وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني والتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة ,
(د) أن تمنح الفئة التفضيلية في مجال الاتصالات ,
(هـ) أن يمنح الأشخاص والوفود الرسمية والفرق القومية المشاركة في بعثات رسمية جوازات خاصة ,
(و) أن تخصص لها ساحات وملاعب في أي خطة إسكانية ,
(ز‌) أي امتيازات أخرى تحددها السلطات المختصة
. (2) تحدد اللوائح الضوابط التي تكفل ضمان سلامة منح الامتيازات المنصوص عليها في البند(1) وحسن استغلالها.
الإعفاءات .
27ـ (1) تعفى هيئات الشباب والرياضة في إطار السياسات المالية العامة للدولة من الآتي :
(أ‌) رسوم العقارات المستحقة للخزانة العامة ,
(ب) الرسوم الجمركية المستحقة على الأدوات والمعدات والأجهزة الشبابية والرياضية المستوردة
, (ج‌) الضرائب ,
(د) قيمة استهلاك الكهرباء والمياه ورسوم التأشيرة والمغادرة ورسوم الخدمة الوطنية , بالاتفاق مع وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني والتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة ,
(2) بالإضافة إلى الإعفاءات المنصوص عليها في البند (1) يجوز لهيئات الشباب والرياضة أن تتمتع بأي إعفاءات أخرى حسبما تقرره السلطات المختصة .
(3) تحدد اللوائح الضوابط التي تكفل ضمان سلامة منح الإعفاءات المنصوص عليها في البندين (1) و(2) وحسن استغلالها .
هنا القانون واضح فى تنظيم الاشياء وناتى الى ان المواد التى تم تداولها هل هى مال عام او خاص ولكى تستبين الامور للكل معلوم بان مالية الهيئات الرياضية حسب القانون تتكون من الهبات والدعم والتبرعات والاستدانة من الغير وعليه متى ما تم استلام تلكم الاموال بواسطة الهيئة الرياضية اصبح ضمن املاك الهيئة والنادى وتنتفى الصفة الشخصية للمتبرع او الدائن ويتم التصرف وفقا للوائح والقوانين وفى حالة مواد البناء لنادى الهلال انتفت ملكية الكاردينال لتلكم المواد واصبحت ملكا لنادى الهلال مع الوضع فى الاعتبار بان تلكم المواد قد تم اعفائها اعفاء تام من الجمارك والرسوم بموجب قانون الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية مما يستوجب تدخل المفوضية للتحقيق فى هذا الفساد الظاهر والمعلن عليه فى الصحف حتى لا نفقد انديتنا بدخول من يريد ان يغتنى بها
*

----------


## الدلميت

*دعونا في مريخنا فقط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم لا شماتة
اللهم نسألك ان تبعد الفتن عن المريخ ما ظهر منها وما بطن وأن تجعل كيد الحاسدسن في نحرهم
اللهم نسألك ان تنصر المريخ علي مازيمبي نصراً عريضاً مبين يا ناصر يا معين
اللهم وفق ادارة المريخ وجهازه الفني ولعيبته وكلل مساعيهم بكأس إفريقيا
اللهم امين يا رب العالمين
*

----------

